# My Mini review of LG Optimus Net



## ajayritik (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys since this is my first review here please accept my apologies if I have not put it properly.

I was hunting for a new phone after I lost my old Nokia phone 5233. I was basically looking for a phone that would come for a price around 10k. I was intially thinking about the Samsung series like Samsung Y, Galaxy but based on the members here in TDF I shortlisted LG Optimus One and LG Optimus Net. I finally decide on LG Optimus Net.

*Pros:* Sleek Design, Very Good Interface.Good Music Playback, Light Weight.
*Cons:* Battery life is not as good as my previous Nokia phone.

Overall I think this phone is OK. Not exceptional as I thought it would be. Maybe I should have stuck to LG Optimus One.

**img31.imageshack.us/img31/523/img0721cw.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7035/img0722n.jpg


*img685.imageshack.us/img685/4769/img0726v.jpg

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/115/img0727vl.jpg

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/5202/img0728gq.jpg*


----------



## sygeek (Nov 15, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys since this is my first review here please accept my apologies if I have not put it properly.
> 
> I was hunting for a new phone after I lost my old Nokia phone 5233. I was basically looking for a phone that would come for a price around 10k. I was intially thinking about the Samsung series like Samsung Y, Galaxy but based on the members here in TDF I shortlisted LG Optimus One and LG Optimus Net. I finally decide on LG Optimus Net.
> 
> ...


Don't regret your decision, O1 was aging. Optimus Net is the way to go.

Some pictures and some more detail would be nice.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 15, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Don't regret your decision, O1 was aging. Optimus Net is the way to go.
> 
> Some pictures and some more detail would be nice.



Sure will post some pics very soon!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2011)

if possible expand it a bit. add stuffs like: build quality, picture quality, crapwares included, neocore score, etc.

also add a few pics. review is a bit too short.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Don't regret your decision, O1 was aging. Optimus Net is the way to go.
> 
> Some pictures and some more detail would be nice.





Sam said:


> if possible expand it a bit. add stuffs like: build quality, picture quality, crapwares included, neocore score, etc.
> 
> also add a few pics. review is a bit too short.



Sorry guys I'm not so good at doing reviews. Infact this is the first time I'm reviewing a product here.

Will post more details. Still I would say I'm noob when it comes to mobiles still use most of the basic programs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry guys I'm not so good at doing reviews. Infact this is the first time I'm reviewing a product here.
> 
> Will post more details. Still I would say I'm noob when it comes to mobiles still use most of the basic programs.



good work ajay...

we all learn day by day..& thats a good thing..

one day u will also post excellent reviews..


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> good work ajay...
> 
> we all learn day by day..& thats a good thing..
> 
> one day u will also post excellent reviews..



All my peers say that my English written skills are good but I have tough time with reviews even if it's a movie review. 

Thanks anyways for your feedback.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 16, 2011)

Decent startup. 

You put things in the review that you want yourself and others to know about the phone .


----------



## Tenida (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice review, but its too short.


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the review "ajayritik" . I need to get a phone for my brother.
I am confused between Optimus One and Net. Can you please comment on battery backup and the performance of stock optimus UI GB 2.3.3 of Net ?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

mobileN00b said:


> Thanks for the review "ajayritik" . I need to get a phone for my brother.
> I am confused between Optimus One and Net. Can you please comment on battery backup and the performance of stock optimus UI GB 2.3.3 of Net ?



Battery backup is terrible. Infact that's a big drawback. Not sure how good was LG optimus one battery back up. With my earler Nokia phone the battery would last 24 hours without much of music playback etc. but this has to be charged atleast once  a day.

I'm not sure what you mean by stock Optimus UI. not much of a techy. UI is decent.
One big plus is lightweight compared to Optimus one an looks more sleek.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2011)

I extracted close to 48hrs backup using 2-3hrs net over wifi + 3hrs music & a few calls. but sadly it was with custom froyo rom. with GB, its a 12hr business. charge at least 1ce per day 

with stock optimus UI i guess he meant the LG UI vs custom launcher (go, launcher pro, or maybe TouchWiz) in terms of speed & usability.


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks ajayritik and sam

Now my question was, like sam said, the speed of the interface as in response and fluidity. Also is the 832Mhz , 512mb ram device capable enough to provide a stable (not hanging and lagging) stock GingerBread experience. I know that using custom roms enhances the device's performance to a gr8 extent. Unfortunately, my bro won't be modding.

@ battery backup
yeah android is resource hungry , if you use it heavily: 3g, internet browsing , playing songs and videos, games  and calls n texts , it  need be charging at the end of the day.
But with moderate use O1 used to give 1.5 to 2 days backup. Hope this will at least give at least a day's backup.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2011)

Great review friend


----------



## pramudit (Feb 4, 2012)

Can you tell its quadrant and antutu score...?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

A good start for writing review mate! 
But all your pics are out of focus. Focus is on the floor rather than the phone! 

Please do something about it!


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> A good start for writing review mate!
> But all your pics are out of focus. Focus is on the floor rather than the phone!
> 
> Please do something about it!



I admit that the pics of the phone are not that clear and infact the things in background are more clearer. I tried taking many snaps but only these came out better than the others. You have any suggestions for me to take it better?


----------

